# Nodder digging into his salad!! Pics



## lisalove (Oct 1, 2012)

Nodder loves his hay, ZooMed and mazuri all mixed together!
All on top of his weeds and veggies of course.
I wish I loved salad this much!!!


----------



## turtletania (Oct 1, 2012)

what is the in the food mix?


----------



## wellington (Oct 1, 2012)

I see he loves to where it too. Facials anyone he's very handsome, even with the messy face


----------



## lisalove (Oct 1, 2012)

turtletania said:


> what is the in the food mix?



Are you talking about the hay, ZooMed grassland and mazuri?


----------



## turtletania (Oct 1, 2012)

Yep.... I just saw the glean in your tort's eyes and figured it must be so good....so wanted to know the "mix" in Nodder's food. Hay, zoomed and mazuri... but what is undernearth?


----------



## lisalove (Oct 1, 2012)

wellington said:


> I see he loves to where it too. Facials anyone he's very handsome, even with the messy face



Thanks! 
I've always said "if you don't get all dirty, it must not be fun"!!!
Apparently he shares my thoughts!!!


----------



## l0velesly (Oct 1, 2012)

Aww, he's quite the messy eater.


----------



## lisalove (Oct 2, 2012)

turtletania said:


> Yep.... I just saw the glean in your tort's eyes and figured it must be so good....so wanted to know the "mix" in Nodder's food. Hay, zoomed and mazuri... but what is undernearth?



Let's see...this week is carrot tops, kale, radicchio and weeds of course.
Next week will be different greens/veggies and well, weeds of course!


----------



## Tom (Oct 2, 2012)

All I have to say is:


----------



## Julius25 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cool pics, funny messy face


----------



## lisalove (Oct 2, 2012)

lushcious said:


> Aww, he's quite the messy eater.



Yes he is!!!




Tom said:


> All I have to say is:



I second that!!!


----------



## Blakem (Oct 2, 2012)

I love looking at these messy faces. It drives me nuts on children but not on my reptiles. Great pictures.


----------



## lisalove (Oct 2, 2012)

Julius25 said:


> Cool pics, funny messy face


----------



## RV's mom (Oct 2, 2012)

a green face is a HAPPY face!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## lisalove (Oct 3, 2012)

sharkstar said:


> a green face is a HAPPY face!!



Sure is!!!




ALDABRAMAN said:


>


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 3, 2012)

Way to cute and yummy...


----------



## lisalove (Oct 3, 2012)

mainey34 said:


> Way to cute and yummy...



He thinks so!!!


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice pics !


----------



## cemmons12 (Jan 12, 2013)

Just seen these, what a face! Gotta love it!


----------



## MasterOogway (Jan 12, 2013)

I am green with envy. Master Oogway will not have anything to do with either. Will keep trying.


----------



## marcy4hope (Jan 12, 2013)

great pictures!!! just love it!


----------



## lisalove (Jan 12, 2013)

cemmons12 said:


> Just seen these, what a face! Gotta love it!



I do!!! 




marcy4hope said:


> great pictures!!! just love it!


----------



## bigred (Jan 12, 2013)

He looks very good and healthy


----------



## lisalove (Jan 12, 2013)

bigred said:


> He looks very good and healthy



Thanks!


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Jan 18, 2013)

I dont like salad too much but Im glad my torts do


----------



## lisalove (Jan 18, 2013)

DrewsLife727 said:


> I dont like salad too much but Im glad my torts do



Yes!!! It's sad when the tort eats better than we do!!!!!


----------

